# Getting more experience



## TerriN637 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am currently a CPC who has worked in the medical field for 30 years.  I have been at my current job for 12 1/2 years.  I am getting turned down for jobs because I have been in the same specialty so long.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get out of this rut?  

Thanks,
Terri


----------



## Mjones7 (Jan 11, 2010)

TerriN637 said:


> I am currently a CPC who has worked in the medical field for 30 years.  I have been at my current job for 12 1/2 years.  I am getting turned down for jobs because I have been in the same specialty so long.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get out of this rut?
> 
> ...



Hey Terry!

I cannot believe you are being turned down for a position(s) with your level of committment, loyalty, experience, and credentials.  You have the experience and the certification, change the way you are marketing yourself and exude confidence.  If you are not getting the position(s), inquire with the company as to why you were not selected and ask them would they mind sharing with you some constructive criticism which may aid you in  your search.  Being a coder, as you know, regardless of the specialty, you can code anything sure there will be some learning as we should be learning something daily.  I think confidence and marketing will change your situation.  You are a prized asset put your best foot foward and land the position you desire.  My absolute sincere best wishes to you!!!


----------



## TerriN637 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Machell for your input.  I am surprised myself when they tell me they want to see current multi-specialty skills!  I am a commited person and can code anything, I might be a little slower at first but will pick up speed very quickly.  Yes, I have been in one field for a long time but always do my continuing education in a variety of specialties.

I am going to start telling potential employers that I will work for free part-time just to prove it!

Thanks again!


----------



## emartin713 (Jan 20, 2010)

Terri,

When you apply, are you listing the variety of specialties that you are doing your continuing education in? This way they will see you are always working on broadening your skill set even though you aren't actually using them where you work. 

Regarding getting more experience, I am a new coder, just finished my coding program, and lacking medical office experience. I am determined though to become a valuable member of a medical office or hospital team, so I am giving my time for free to one of my local hospitals to gain that experience. I was up front with the volunteer director and told her what my goal was and asked if they could utilize my skills and service while I would be gaining the experience I need. She told me yes and I am volunteering 4 days a week, part time to gain it. So far it has worked out well and both myself and the hospital are benefiting. Creativity is an important part of the work experience.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Terri,

I believe it about getting turned down with 12 1/2 years experience.  A suggestion or two I just thought of...

Have you had continuing education towards any specialty that you could highlight also?

Do you have a way to get CE inexpensively or that you can afford to get you up "to speed" in the other specialty(ies) you are applying to?  You could state that you have xxx experience in that specialty, but that you are willing to take on some additional CE to "get up to speed asap."  Or that you are willing to take some CE at their direction.

This may be an area where they could give you a coding test (yeah, I know, we all hate these) to prove your knowledge in their specialty.

Don't know if these ideas will help, but with the suggestions above, maybe something will.  I am sure you are really frustrated.

Keep you head in the game and best of luck to you.

Machelle


----------



## dpr1966 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Recently CPC certified;Job Market is Hard*

I just got my license in December and all I'm getting is "no".  I can't believe it because I have worked real hard for the past year getting myself educated and nobody will give me a chance.  Any suggestions??


----------

